# raccourci: ok dans iPadOS pas dans Monterey



## jala (21 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

Je tente de transférer des workflows Keyboard Maestro sous Raccourcis pour pouvoir les utiliser dans les deux environnements (chargement automatique de mes états bancaires - pas les relevés périodiques, les affichages au jour le jour - ceci se fait par l'éxecution de javascript dans les pages web). J'ai adapté les javascript à "l'environnement' raccourci
Je rencontre des problèmes avec l'action exécuter javascript dans le tab actif de safari: elle semble fonctionner OK sur iPad mais bloque quelque part sur Mac, le seul message que j'ai est que "raccourci a rencontré un problème."
Par ailleurs j'ai constaté que la première fois que j'exécute le raccourci après chargement de la page il se déroule pour partie, si je le relance sans avoir rafraichie la page il affiche le message selon lequel il faut activer "autoriser javascript ..." etc.

Quelqu'un a-t-il des lumière sur ceci ? Merci par avance


----------

